# First trip to Kauai -how to choose what to do?



## mayson12 (Jun 19, 2010)

Our trip to the Pono Kai is finally here.  We're leaving in a week and I'm making last-minute preparations.  It will be me, DH, our DSs 11 and 9, my sister and her DS and DD 12 and 10. It will be our first time to Kauai. We have a few things we know we want to do and other days we're leaving open to explore.  I've got the Ultimate Kauai Guidebook which has so many great tips/trips and I've read many of the posts on this site. (I'm determined to find the pie lady).

My boys want to do a zipline, and it looks like Outfitters Kauai offers trips for kids under age 12 and gets good reviews, so that's on our list.  All of the group wants to do the tubing through the sugar cane field, so that's on our list. Is it better to book things now or wait for the "Island Orientation" at Pono Kai?

Other than that, a good friend recommended Lydgate Park for snorkeling.  Snorkeling is always a big hit, so any must-do beaches?  There are so many in the guidebook, we won't have time to visit them all, so I'd love recommendations from tuggers who've been there, keeping in mind the ages of the kids.  We don't mind driving, and in fact look forward to exploring different parts of the island.

We are wondering about Smith's Tropical Luau.  Worth it?  Any other tips?

Also question about bug spray: we hate using the chemical sprays and I'm wondering if anyone has tried the Avon Skin so Soft buy spray?  

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2010)

There is a lot of good info. about Kauai in the old threads - *here* is a long list to get you started.



mayson12 said:


> My boys want to do a zipline, and it looks like Outfitters Kauai offers trips for kids under age 12 and gets good reviews, so that's on our list.  All of the group wants to do the tubing through the sugar cane field, so that's on our list. Is it better to book things now or wait for the "Island Orientation" at Pono Kai?



The "Island Orientation" is a sales pitch.  I'd go online now, search for the best prices, and book online.



> Other than that, a good friend recommended Lydgate Park for snorkeling. Snorkeling is always a big hit, so any must-do beaches?  There are so many in the guidebook, we won't have time to visit them all, so I'd love recommendations from tuggers who've been there, keeping in mind the ages of the kids.  We don't mind driving, and in fact look forward to exploring different parts of the island.



Lydgate does not have very good snorkeling, but it is a safe place for kids to learn and it has a nice beach, facilities, and a play ground.  

This recent thread has lots of info. about Kauai snorkeling.



> We are wondering about Smith's Tropical Luau.  Worth it?  Any other tips?


  A luau is a somewhat Polynesian buffet, with a Hawaiian show.  Most kids aren't very interested in either, so to me, it's not worth the $$$ to take kids. 



> Also question about bug spray: we hate using the chemical sprays and I'm wondering if anyone has tried the Avon Skin so Soft buy spray?



Avon Skin so Soft bug spray has chemicals, too.  If you are thinking about regular Avon Skin so Soft, Consumer reports tested it, and it is not effective as an insect repellant.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks like we'll be there at the same time.

Denise is right about the orientation being a sales pitch.  We attended it our first time there, and you can beat their prices, plus they ticked us off talking trash about some of the local businesses in favor of their favorites.  (They trashed the ones we liked, go figure).

Regarding the luau, we took our sons, eighth grade at the time, and they enjoyed it.  It all depends on what the kids are into.

There's plenty to do on Kauai, the only limits are time and money.  

Have a great time!!

Aloha  ,

Marty


----------



## Icc5 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Bugs*



mayson12 said:


> Our trip to the Pono Kai is finally here.  We're leaving in a week and I'm making last-minute preparations.  It will be me, DH, our DSs 11 and 9, my sister and her DS and DD 12 and 10. It will be our first time to Kauai. We have a few things we know we want to do and other days we're leaving open to explore.  I've got the Ultimate Kauai Guidebook which has so many great tips/trips and I've read many of the posts on this site. (I'm determined to find the pie lady).
> 
> My boys want to do a zipline, and it looks like Outfitters Kauai offers trips for kids under age 12 and gets good reviews, so that's on our list.  All of the group wants to do the tubing through the sugar cane field, so that's on our list. Is it better to book things now or wait for the "Island Orientation" at Pono Kai?
> 
> ...



We have never had to worry about any bug spray in the islands but if we did we would use Skin so soft bug spray with sun protection.  They make one that we used on our vacation to South Carolina and it worked great.  Just call or look up your nearest Avon Rep.
We really enjoyed the snorkeling at Tunnels Beach when we were on Kauai a few years ago.
Bart


----------



## Greg G (Jun 19, 2010)

Tip - When snorkeling keep in mind how long you are out in the sun.  Reapply suntan lotion more often (even the waterproof kind) or wear a shirt of some type that would block the sun during snorkeling.
I was snorkeling at Anini for several hours and did not reapply my waterproof suntan lotion often enough and developed a medium to bad sunburn that night.  Luckily it was the last day of our trip but if it had happenend early on in the trip it would've ruined it.


Greg


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 19, 2010)

If the kids enjoy hiking, Kaua'i might be the best place in the world to hike.  To say the trails are wonderful does not do them justice.  The UKG has excellent information.

Best of all, hiking is cheap, dirt cheap.  Literally.  You could even say, "red dirt cheap".


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2010)

When you drive up to the end of Waimea Canyon, at the end of the road (as advised in the UKG book) you can hike down into the Kalalau Valley, all the way to the beach, if you want to.  That valley is the one the helicopters fly into at the beginning of Jurassic Park.  Kind of cool to hike down into the valley some from the other end.

We also have taken the Captain Andy's NaPali dinner cruise twice.  Very cool way to see the coastline, learn more about the island, and end up at the ocean end of that same Kalalau Valley.  Book ahead online for best pricing I've found:  http://www.napali.com/

Food choices to check out:  Breakfast at Kountry Kitchen in Kapaa is well worth the wait.  Lunch at any of the three Bubba's burger restaurants (Hanalei, Kapaa, or Poipu), at Olympus Restaurant in Kapaa, or Brennecke's in Poipu. Sunset dinner at The Beach House in Poipu.  

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Dave - Just a little correction:  It's Olympic Cafe in Kapa'a and that's our favorite casual place too!  

I know I'm cheap but I wouldn't take 4 kids to the Beach House - it's pricey and kids generally don't appreciate a fine dining experience.  It would be nice for the grown ups, though.  

This is what I'd do - take a picnic for the kids (9, 10, 11, & 12) and let them hang out right outside the restaurant on the beach/grassy area, while the grown ups have a nice dinner.  Everyone will have a happier time.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 19, 2010)

mayson12 said:


> My boys want to do a zipline, and it looks like Outfitters Kauai offers trips for kids under age 12 and gets good reviews, so that's on our list.  All of the group wants to do the tubing through the sugar cane field, so that's on our list. Is it better to book things now or wait for the "Island Orientation" at Pono Kai?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandy



I would book before you go, as some of the activities book fast.  We have been to Kauai and had the activities we wanted to do booked solid and for weeks in advance for some cases.  If you go to the island orientation and change your mind you can cancel the original reservation, in most cases, as long as you let them know 24 hours in advance.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Dave - Just a little correction:  It's Olympic Cafe in Kapa'a and that's our favorite casual place too!



Sorry.  My goof.  Great place, though.  Excellent people-watching from there. Check out the artsy gla$$ dealer downstairs from the restaurant.  Amazing stuff.



DeniseM said:


> I know I'm cheap but I wouldn't take 4 kids to the Beach House - it's pricey and kids generally don't appreciate a fine dining experience.  It would be nice for the grown ups, though.



That would work too.  I don't travel with kids anymore, so have forgotten how easily bored they can get, especially in a fancy restaurant.  If you could supervise them, the picnic idea is a really good one.  (Somebody here must be a teacher...  )

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 19, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Dave - Just a little correction:  It's Olympic Cafe in Kapa'a and that's our favorite casual place too!
> 
> I know I'm cheap but I wouldn't take 4 kids to the Beach House - it's pricey and kids generally don't appreciate a fine dining experience.  It would be nice for the grown ups, though.
> 
> This is what I'd do - take a picnic for the kids (9, 10, 11, & 12) and let them hang out right outside the restaurant on the beach/grassy area, while the grown ups have a nice dinner.  Everyone will have a happier time.


If I were taking kids that age out for dinner, I would think of someplace they might like more - such as Bubba's.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> That would work too.  I don't travel with kids anymore, so have forgotten how easily bored they can get, especially in a fancy restaurant.  If you could supervise them, the picnic idea is a really good one.  (Somebody here must be a teacher...  )
> 
> Dave



You would have to make sure the kids understand they can't run in and out of the restaurant, but there is a large grassy area right out side the restaurant that is completely visible and in the evening they open up a whole wall of sliding glass doors that over look the grass area.  Or the parents could actually sit outside, as shown on the far left in this picture:


----------



## rschallig (Jun 19, 2010)

> I know I'm cheap but I wouldn't take 4 kids to the Beach House - it's pricey and kids generally don't appreciate a fine dining experience...



I suggest the following "cheap and delicious" winners for both adults and kids:
1. Get a Ilikoi (passion fruit) pie. A must Hawaii experience. I get mine at Hammura Saimin (local Japanese noodle shop) at 2956 Kress Street, Lihue. Not fancy . . . great noodles too. Get the "special" bowl. I love the sign in the shop that request that you don't stick your chewing gum under the seat. 
2. Pancakes with macadamia nuts at the Tip Top Motel,Cafe & Bakery.  3173 Akahi Street, Lihue. While you're there, get some of the local bread sticks. If you're adventuresome, get the heavy duty Portuguese breakfast with Spam and rice.

Both these places have been around for many years and are local favorites 
Regards, Bob


----------



## Greg G (Jun 19, 2010)

Dave, I agree, breakfast at Kountry Kitchen in Kapaa is well worth the wait.
I had the banana pancakes (yum).  Also had the chili burger for lunch at Bubba's burger restaurants in Kapaa (yummy too)

Greg


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 19, 2010)

rschallig said:


> 1. Get a Ilikoi (passion fruit) pie. A must Hawaii experience. I get mine at Hammura Saimin



Not sure why not, but I didn't realize Hamura's sold Lilikoi pie.  (Is it like manapua, and you have to call ahead and ask if they have any left?)  Definitely adding that to my "must do" like for the next trip!  Thanks, Bob!

Dave


----------



## wa.mama (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, you should also rent bikes and try out the bike path that goes in front of Pono Kai.  You can ride all the way to Kealia Beach, have a picnic and swim (left or north side of the beach) and ride back home.  It's one of my 10 yr old's favorite things to do.  If you go a little further past Kealia you'll reach a small but pretty beach called Donkey's Beach, another good place for a dip.

Kapaa has many family friendly places to eat - Kauai Pasta is one of our favorites (by Taco Bell), followed by Verde's mexican (by the post office and Ace hardware).  For the adults, one of the best dining deals is the tasting menu at Hukilau Lanai.  The Kapaa farmer's market (Wednesdays at 3 at the ball field) is one of our favorites for fresh fruits and veggies.

Have fun!  Kauai is our kid's favorite island.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 19, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> ...Lunch at any of the three Bubba's burger restaurants (Hanalei, Kapaa, or Poipu)...
> 
> 
> Dave



Enough said!!!


----------



## rschallig (Jun 19, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Not sure why not, but I didn't realize Hamura's sold Lilikoi pie.  (Is it like manapua, and you have to call ahead and ask if they have any left?)  Definitely adding that to my "must do" like for the next trip!  Thanks, Bob!
> 
> Dave



Dave, it is a light and airy chiffon pie. I get mine from Hamura since I usually stay at the Marriott properties. You should also try the pie at Wong's restaurant in Hanapepe and Auntie Lilikoi's in Waimea. In my opinion it is definitely a Kauai experience since the fruit is most readily available on the “garden island”. If you are a distance away, I would call ahead. You can order it by the piece or get the whole pie. (808) 245-3271 Good grief, I am starting to drool!
Bob


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 20, 2010)

rschallig said:


> Dave, it is a light and airy chiffon pie. I get mine from Hamura since I usually stay at the Marriott properties. You should also try the pie at Wong's restaurant in Hanapepe and Auntie Lilikoi's in Waimea. In my opinion it is definitely a Kauai experience since the fruit is most readily available on the “garden island”. If you are a distance away, I would call ahead. You can order it by the piece or get the whole pie. (808) 245-3271 Good grief, I am starting to drool!
> Bob



Thanks, Bob.  What I meant was does Hamura's quickly run out of it, like they do their manapua?  I tried three times to get manapua there last month, and they were always out of it when I arrived.  They finally said I needed to call ahead.  I wonder if it's the same deal with lilikoi pie?

And I'm very well acquainted with lilikoi - be it in a pie, or anything else.  In fact, when we were in Hilo last month eating at Cafe Pesto, we talked them into selling us a package of their lilikoi iced tea mix.  Good stuff!  

Dave


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions.  I'm definitely booking the things I can (if they're still available) in advance.  Good to know about the sales pitch.  I'm glad to hear about Kountry Kitchen.  We are arriving into Kauai in the evening and I may wait until the next day to shop, so I figured we could walk somewhere to get breakfast.  If I remember correctly from Google Maps, Kountry Kitchen is walkable from Pono Kai.

Good point about snorkeling and sunscreen.  I think we will all bring rash guards to wear while snorkeling.  I'll have to remember to think about re-applying to legs though.

Definitely keeping Hamura's and the farmer's market on the list.

I can hardly wait for that Aloha spirit.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd take Duane's Ono Charburger over Bubba's any day of the week.   If you want bad food, Bubba's is the place!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 20, 2010)

rifleman69 said:


> I'd take Duane's Ono Charburger over Bubba's any day of the week.   If you want bad food, Bubba's is the place!



Different tastes for different folks.  Our whole family has rejected Ono Charburger in favor of Bubba's.  As my cousin would say, "and that's what makes the world go around."


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 20, 2010)

*Learn to use the Bypass when going south*

Aloha,
Traffic from the Pono Kai heading south can be slow depending on the time of day.  If you go north a very small number of blocks (1 -4), take a left and another left when you get to the traffic circle, you may save some time.  It is considerably further but usually moves fast.
Enjoy Kauai,
Jack


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 20, 2010)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> Traffic from the Pono Kai heading south can be slow depending on the time of day.  If you go north a very small number of blocks (1 -4), take a left and another left when you get to the traffic circle, you may save some time.  It is considerably further but usually moves fast.
> Enjoy Kauai,
> Jack




Jack, they're reconstructing the sugar cane bridge right now, so traffic is bad at any time of day, even if the bypass is used.  If I remember correctly where the route comes back to the highway, it's right in the thick of things.

Dave


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 20, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Jack, they're reconstructing the sugar cane bridge right now, so traffic is bad at any time of day, even if the bypass is used.  If I remember correctly where the route comes back to the highway, it's right in the thick of things.
> 
> Dave



I guess I'd better plan to leave early for our trip back to the airport.  Good to know.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 20, 2010)

mayson12 said:


> I guess I'd better plan to leave early for our trip back to the airport.  Good to know.



You'll be able to gauge it during the week, as you pass through the area.  It's slow, but not impossible.  By Kauai standards, it's bad.  By Los Angeles standards, it's a walk in the park.  

Dave


----------



## gstepic (Jun 21, 2010)

*Please give a report after your trip*

We will be staying at the Pono Kai through VI next May. About five years ago we went on a trip where we spent only a few days on each of the major islands to get an idea of where we would like to spend more time on future vacations to Hawaii.

After that trip my ratings were Maui #1, Oahu #2, Big Island #3, and Kauai #4. We actually like places like Waikiki and our favorite town is Lahiana. If we can find a few romantic places for a drink on Kauai then the lure of many choices that you have on the other islands may not be a big deal anymore.

Being a photographer I am actually getting pretty excited about Kauai because we will have time to actually do some hiking and the more I read in the Ultimate Kauai book the more pumped I am getting. On our one three day trip to Kauai I was not that impressed with Kapa'a, but we were rushed and only stopped to get pancakes and one of the recommended places for breakfast. Good food but not much charm.

I am really hoping we will enjoy the resort and find a few charming places to eat and have a drink in Kapa'a. It appears there may be a lot of places to drive to in the area for good pictures and even some good hiking in the area. This thread has been pretty encouraging to me. 

Gary


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 21, 2010)

gstepic said:


> We will be staying at the Pono Kai through VI next May. About five years ago we went on a trip where we spent only a few days on each of the major islands to get an idea of where we would like to spend more time on future vacations to Hawaii.
> 
> After that trip my ratings were Maui #1, Oahu #2, Big Island #3, and Kauai #4. We actually like places like Waikiki and our favorite town is Lahiana. If we can find a few romantic places for a drink on Kauai then the lure of many choices that you have on the other islands may not be a big deal anymore.
> 
> ...


Kapa'a is on the east side of the island. Since you will no doubt be rising early due to the time differences, you should be able take good advantage of sunrise lighting.  If it's not totally clouded over, a drive up to Kilauea should give you some good early morning pictures of the lighthouse.  I've never made it to Kilauea in the morning, but I've gotten some great late afternoon shots there.

Because Kaua'i is the most lush of the islands, it's the easiest place for a photographer of my ability to get good pics.  You're quite a bit more skilled than I, so I'm interested to see what you might be able to do.

Bear in mind as well that Kaua'i has more miles of beach than any of the other islands.  So if you like beach photography, Kaua'i is a pretty good location.  There are beaches on all sides, the island is small enough that you can get to any of them (except the ones on the Na Pali coast). So you can change your location as the sun moves during the day or if you misgauged conditions you can often get to another location.

I think Polihale is a wonderful place for taking pictures.  It's on the west side of the island so plan your travels to get there in the late afternoon for the best conditions.  If you go out there on Friday, you can stop in Hanapepe on the way back for the gallery walk with many of the galleries offering free wine and cheese.

Waimea Canyon also stands out in the late afternoon; as the sun sinks the reds and oranges get even more intense.  Lighting gets trickier as the shadows set in, however. And the clouds are often a bit thicker on top of Wai'ale'ale late in the day. But you can get some nice opportunities.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 21, 2010)

Gary - 

A couple of added thoughts. The Makewehi shoreline (the cliffs on the south shore, starting at the east end of Shipwreck Beach - where the Hyatt Hotel is located) also gets wonderful early morning and late afternoon lighting.  The formations are gorgeous, as the cliffs are sandstone that have been eroded into interesting shapes. Also from  the shore you look back towards Ha'upu Mountain, so you get some nice backgrounds.  Makewehi is one of our favorite places for a nice afternoon hike, but that's also influenced by the fact that were usually staying close by, at Po'ipu.

In my experience, Spouting Horn photography is better in the morning than in the afternoon.


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 21, 2010)

Steve,

Thanks for the incredible photos!


----------



## gstepic (Jun 21, 2010)

*Yes, very nice photos*

Steve,

Those are nice shots. There are some techniques that help dealing with the shadows (HDR methods for example). Those shots really are really making me look forward to the trip.

My wife and I are not always on the same page when it comes to what we like for vacations, but we are learning to compromise. I would be happy hiking in the morning and sitting by the beach in the evening reading a book or listening to some nice music. My wife always wants something to do and considers sitting around a resort a waste of time. She is discovering sitting on or by the beach at a resort can be very nice. She has fallen in love with staying at the Hololani in Maui because of the romatic views from our Lanai and the short walk to the beach.

I think if we can find some nice places a short distance from Pona Kai to enjoy the beach, a few nice places for a meal and/or a drink we will really enjoy Kauai.

The more I read about Kauai, and these posts have been very helpful, the more I am seeing hiking is where we will see the real beauty of the island. It appears Kapa'a will be a good place for a photographer because it is kind of central to the island. I think another key to enjoying Kauai will be having some time to spend on the island. Three days is not anywhere enough time and next May we will have about two weeks. 

It is funny how my views of Hawaii are changing. I remember our very first trip staying at the Outrigger Reef Waikiki. We thought the Shorebird was the most romantic place on earth at the time, a very special place. We still enjoy the Shorebird (it will always be a sentimental favorite) but we have discovered a ton of places a lot nicer in our many following trips.

I know we will find some very romantic places near Kapa'a and other places on Kauai. I really liked Dukes so we have at least one place we know of. If my wife can find a few nice places to snorkel (Maui seems to be the best island for snorkeling) this will go a long way in making my wife happy (and if mama ain't happy....).

But mama is going to have to give in to me this time as far as the timing of our hiking because lighting is everthing. You have given me some good information Steve as far as where to go when and I can bet I can get more information on the net concerning optimum lighting for photography. 

Gary


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2010)

Kauai has great snorkeling - better than Maui, I think.  Many of the best Maui locations have too much traffic and they aren't what they used to be.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 21, 2010)

gstepic said:


> Steve,
> 
> Those are nice shots. There are some techniques that help dealing with the shadows (HDR methods for example). Those shots really are really making me look forward to the trip.



Gary: the first of those photos is an HDR.  That's how I was able to capture the detail in the canyon.  I bracketed the second shot; but it didn't really come out much better when I applied HDR.  When I started opening the details in the shadows, I thought the picture started looking weird.

If your wife is into hiking there are some great opportunities for photo taking. 

*****

We stayed at Pono Kai last trip.  There's a very nice hiking and biking trail that runs along the shoreline there.  Often times when I was otherwise occupied, DW would go on a stroll for several hours on the trail.


----------



## Greg G (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool pics Steve.  Waimea Canyon has that combination of colors that makes for neat pictures.

Greg


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 21, 2010)

Mahalo, Steve.  Indeed the "Grand Canyon of the Pacific"!!

Aloha, 

Marty


----------



## gstepic (Jun 21, 2010)

*looking a little closer*

Steve,

One of my goals upon retirment (I retired this past Friday and this was my first Monday being retired and I almost felt like I needed to call in or something) is to learn how to get the most out of photoshop. I intend to make a lot more use of HDR and do a lot more panorama work. There is a lot of detail in those shadows so I should have picked up on that, sorry.

Hiking in Kauai is something I am really looking forward to. Typically when on vacation I stop at the typical lookout points and am usually rushed as we are always trying to fit a lot into a day. I always bring my tripod but ususally leave it in my room, next trip I will make a point to take it with me.

We have never spent much time hiking on our Hawaii visits, or enough time to be more accurate. I like the idea that hiking is free and it is healthy and that I can get some shots from places other than the usual lookout points.

One of the first things I have started to do in my post retirement days is to start jogging about an hour a day. I need to work on getting a lot of walks in with my wife as my hikes will only go as far and fast as she goes. And I will show my wife what Denise said about snorkeling, that will help her get excited. I will spend more time looking at the links she provided.

Gary


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 21, 2010)

Kona Lovers said:


> Mahalo, Steve.  Indeed the "Grand Canyon of the Pacific"!!
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> Marty


Well, just last week we were at the Grand Canyon and managed our itinerary so we would be there in the afternoon through sunset for picture taking.  Under routine conditions Waimea Canyon is way mo' betta' for late afternoon and sunset pictures.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Jul 30, 2010)

*More ideas*

When you drive out to Waimea Canyon, don't stop right away but keep going to Kakalau Lookout, even if you don't plan to hike down.  It is an incredibly beautiful view, but the clouds do come in and can occlude it completely if you come a little later.  Plus the canyon will stick around for you to get back to enjoy its beauty.  Another plug for Captain Andy....nice people, beautiful view of the Na Pali coast.....we saw lots of dolphins.  There's kind of a semi-permanent craft fair in Kapa'a.....good for gifts.  And for anyone who is a quilter, stop by Kapaia Stitchery, just outside Lihue.....lovely fabric, custom made shirts, nice shop!

I'll be there in February.....can't wait!

Barb


----------



## barndweller (Aug 6, 2010)

Our favorite place for an evening cocktail was always at the Princeville Hotel above Hanalei Bay. Not sure now since we've not been to the place since the big remodel. The lawn outside the Beach House Restaurant is a great spot for sunset viewing.

We like to seek out the little unusual sights when we travel and years ago discovered the little Lutheran church in Lihue. The turn is shortly before the Kapaia Stitchery (a must do for me on every trip!) Another unusual activity is to take the tour offered at the Hindu Monastery. The photo ops are one of a kind. Reservations are needed since the number of visitors is limited and the tour has become quite popular.
http://www.himalayanacademy.com/

Another photographer's delight is to visit the Allerton Garden at the National Botanical Gardens.

We aren't fans of either Bubbas or Duanes but never miss the shave ice at JoJo's in Hanapepe. There's a great book store in town, too!


----------



## epicenter800 (Aug 9, 2010)

Love the Zipline tour in Princeville.
Enjoyed the ATV tour in Koloa.

Eating Island Food at Mark's Place, The Koloa Fish Market, and Pono Market.

Snorkeling and beaching at Hideaways and Ke'e.

Have fun and enjoy!


----------

